# Taming



## Sampl (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi, I got a pair of budgies around a year ago. They were meant to be both males but turns out one was a female which was annoying as I wanted two males. I put a post on here about taming a pair and how it was taking a while. Anyway, it's been a year now and I've not bonded with the birds at all, granted I haven't spent much time training as I spent a lot of time at first and didn't get anywhere so I just decided to let them do their own thing and thought that they would start to trust me eventually. As it happens they are still very afraid of me, even though I'm in the cage to change their food and water every day they still go crazy to try get away from me. I'm thinking I may start to try and tame them again as keeping birds is not the same when they are afraid of you. Do you think it is still possible to try tame them after a year even though they are still afraid of me? Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, it is still possible to help your budgies learn to trust you -- which is what taming and bonding is really all about.

This was explained to you in your initial thread back in 2016.

http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/346482-new-budgies.html

It is going to take time and patience on your part if you really want to make the effort to work with your budgies.
You are going to need to be regular and consistent in your efforts, you can't do it one day and then forget it for a few days and expect to make progress.

Take the time to read the stickies in the Taming and Bonding Section of the forum:

Taming and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html*


----------

